# Imprimante HP photosmart plus B209: installer wifi?



## sourisbibli (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter une HP Photosmart plus B209, elle fonctionne avec l'USB mais il lui est impossible de trouver l'adresse IP de ma borne Airport. Pourtant elle reconnaît le réseau. Qui a une suggestion?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h32 ----------

Je reprends le sujet, finalement le wi-fi est connecté (c'était un problème de mot de passe, il y a tant de mots de passe différents!) Donc j'ai fini l'installation complète, mais il n'empêche que quand je veux imprimer sans le câble USB l'imprimante apparaît comme "hors ligne".
Alors?


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Janvier 2010)

Tu as changé d'interface (USB -> WiFi), il te faut établir une nouvelle liaison avec la machine.
Préférences Système>Imprimantes et Fax

Tu retires l'imprimante en USB et tu ajoutes l'imprimante en WiFi.


----------



## sourisbibli (11 Janvier 2010)

OK, merci, tout va bien maintenant !


----------

